# Iud horror



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 8, 2010)

I have had three IUDs in the past 8 years. My ob says my body keeps rejecting it.

1st iud fell out well, I pulled it out accidentally

2nd iud I got preggers  had a miscarriage. 

3rd iud Caused mittelchmerz(extremely painful ovulation) I was diagnosed 2 years ago.

My ob advised me to have the 3rd one removed but I'm not sure if I want to cuz I dot know what to get next. The mittelschermz is getting worse each year. I take percocet for 4 days when I am ovulating. Can u give me some suggestions for bc. Everyone I know doesn't even use bc lol. Ty so much for reading


----------



## VickyT (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you on a hormonal (Mirena) or Copper (Paragard) IUD? If you have a Paragard, can you tolerate hormonal birth control methods like the pill?

  	If you're on Mirena currently, consider getting an Implanon. It's a progestin (hormone) based implant that's placed in your arm and it lasts for 3 years. Its got a slightly different progestin than the Mirena, so side effects may differ, but it is very, very effective. Otherwise, there's pills of various types, the patch (you stick it on like a band aid for a week) or the Nuvaring (a hormone-impregnated plastic ring you put in your vagina and change every three weeks). These all have different side effects, and its best to ask your gyn for advice on what suits. You may have to try a few before you find one you like. There's also injections like Depo Provera, but extended use may result in bone deminieralisation, side effects are common and its irreversible over the term its effective (you have to let it wear off, you can't stop taking it or take it out).

  	If you're on a Paragard, and cannot tolerate hormonal birth control, unfortunately there are very few options, aside from barrier methods. These are things like male and female condoms and diaphragms. A diaphragm will require fitting by your gyn. These will be less effective than the copper IUD and require more vigilance as a rule, but if you can't tolerate hormones and an IUD then you have very limited options.

  	Best to do a bit of reading online, but not too much- don't let horror stories scare you off. For every person that has a terrible experience, there are many women who have had a great one. Then go back to your gyn and have a nice long chat.

  	For reference, I'm on the Nuvaring because: I'm terrible at taking pills (so no pill), and regulating my period is important (so no Implanon/Mirena/Depo Provera). The patch isn't available where I live either.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 9, 2010)

I had the paragaurd each time. I will prob ask my dr about the implanon


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 9, 2010)

Have you had children?

  	It's a shame IUDs are so limited in the US. I wonder if you'd have less pain with a smaller IUD. I have the Flexi T 300 which is smaller than the Paraguard and it's been great (and I have never had children). Is there any way you can order one in from Canada and have it inserted? You seem opposed to hormonal birth control so that's what I'd recommend, if possible.

  	Good luck!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 9, 2010)

Funtabulous said:


> Have you had children?
> 
> It's a shame IUDs are so limited in the US. I wonder if you'd have less pain with a smaller IUD. I have the Flexi T 300 which is smaller than the Paraguard and it's been great (and I have never had children). Is there any way you can order one in from Canada and have it inserted? You seem opposed to hormonal birth control so that's what I'd recommend, if possible.
> 
> Good luck!



 	I have two kids. Hmmmm i should ask my ob about that. I have always had bad luck with BC. It stinks cuz i am not even try to get preggers for a while


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, in that case I dunno. Usually women have trouble with IUDs because their uteruses are too small for them, but if you have had 2 children it shouldn't be an issue. Sorry you are having trouble, I know what hell hormones can be, I wont touch that form of BC now. Good luck..


----------



## Meisje (Nov 9, 2010)

I just wanted to chime in to say two things... First of all, I'm sorry you're having issues with this. It's frustrating when birth control doesn't work the way you need it to.

  	Also, because the font used for this site is sans serif, I read the title as "lud horror" as in L-U-D and I thought it was going to be a story about overdosing on qualuudes.


----------

